# Iranians Are Smuggling Weapons



## tomahawk6 (3 Sep 2018)

I guess we knew this but now there is hard evidence.   

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/09/03/irans-secret-weapons-smuggling-air-route-to-lebanon-revealed-by-intel-sources.html


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2018)

Has anyone checked on the whereabouts of the president of the NRA?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (3 Sep 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I guess we knew this but now there is hard evidence.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/09/03/irans-secret-weapons-smuggling-air-route-to-lebanon-revealed-by-intel-sources.html



Why take a chance in smuggling weapons in by air when the Iranian can fly into Damascus, offload the weapons unto trucks and drive them directly into southern Lebanon?


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Sep 2018)

less chance of losing a shipment.


----------

